# 2 flat tires........One side is different ??



## Elkshead (May 3, 2020)

I have an older Craftsman Snowblower 536.886650. It has 2 flats and one side came off easily.
The left side is a different setup. There's a retainer that prevents the wheel from sliding off.









How does the wheel come off? TIA


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Never dealt with a retainer like that but seems like it may have to be trashed to get it off, and then put on a new one when re-installing the tire.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Duplicate post. How do you delete a post???


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Elkshead. I would use a screw driver to slide it forward enough to get a pair of pliers or side cutters on it and break it off. I don't THINK you need to replace it as the locking pin will/should always be in one of the two holes and hold the wheel on.


----------



## Elkshead (May 3, 2020)

Thanks .... we'll see


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

.i use a flat screwdriver also. that is just there to try and idiot proof those machines. i have picked up a few machines where the person has the tire cotter pinned to the outer hole so eventually the axle shifts to the 1 side enough that the key between the axle and drive gear jumps out and then it no longer drives.


----------



## Elkshead (May 3, 2020)

Thanks... I'll try getting it off.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Elkshead

Some use a click pin (photo below) and some use a bolt. Reason for the click pin is there is a drive position where the wheel is pinned to the axle and a freewheel position like your photo where the pin would be in the axle but not the wheel so that wheel can spin freely. Freewheeling is nice when you're moving it around in the off season or if you don't need both wheels driving it in snow it makes turning it easier but with a loss of some traction.
Hardware store or big box should have these in with the nuts and bolts isle.
Is this what the other side looks like ??


.


----------



## Elkshead (May 3, 2020)

Thanks all. It was just a retainer. Had me fooled and I didn't know.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What was the other wheel held on with ??

.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are in tight spaces and constantly turning, that retainer would allow you to pull the ring pin, and allow for more free tight turning. Most people ignore it and just run both wheels locked in drive.


----------

